# بعض أسباب غرق السفن



## Bassoom (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بعض أسباب غرق السفن​ 
المركب ممكن تغرق بطريقتين :

الأول: إنها تغرق بطريقة عمودية....يعنى من غير ما تنقلب
و ده من اسبابه:

1- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
بعد الإصطدام المياه التى تدخل السفينة تؤدى إلى زيادة وزنها weight عن قوة دفع المياهBouyancy و بالتالى بتغرق
زى ما حصل مع تايتانيك....تايتانيك ما إتقلبتش
هيا صحيح مالت كتير بس ما إتقلبتش 180 درجة







2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
بيكون سبب دخول مياه إن فيه عنبر او تانك قديم مليئ بالصدى بينهار و يسمح بدخول المياه

3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء
عادة ما بيكونش الحريق هوا السبب المباشر لعملية الغرق...بالعكس ممكن المركب تتحرق عن آخرها و برضه تفضل عايمة (إلا لو كانت خشب).
لو مياه الإطفاء زادت عن حدها و كانت المياه دى متوزعة بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...يبقى المركب ممكن تغرق

4- فقد المحرك الرئيسى
أحيانا ممكن يكون ده سبب من اسباب غرق المركب بطريقة غير مباشرة
لأن المركب من غير المحرك بتبقى من غير أى تحكم و الموج يوديها و يجيبها زى ما هو عايز...و بالتالى ممكن تخبط فى حاجة و تغرق.

5- إنهيار جسم السفينة
جسم السفينة ممكن ينهار نتيجة سؤ تحميل البضاعة أو نتيجة تهالك جسم السفينة أو نتيجة دخول المياه و زيادة الأحمال على جسم المركب












ثانيا: إنقلاب المركب...

و ده بيحصل عادة نتيجة فقد فى إتزان المركب أو بسبب موجة عالية قوية (بالنسبة للمراكب الصغيرة) نتيجة:

1-دخول المياه داخل السفينة بعد إصطدامها بسفينة أخرى أو بجبل جليدى مثلا
لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها

2- دخول المياه داخل السفينة بسبب فتحة فى خزان tank متهالك
نفس الكلام برضه...لو المياه إتجمعت فى ناحية واحدة...يبقى ممكن المركب تفقد إتزانها

3- المياه الناتجة عن عملية الإطفاء:
و دى الحالة المشهورة خاصة فى سفن الركاب..لأنها ما بيكونش فيها فراغ يسمح بتوزيع المياه بإنتظام على جانبى السفينة...فتبفقد إتزانها

زى الحادثة الشهيرة للباخرة نورماندى






4- إنتقال البضاعة من جانب لآخر Shifting of cargo
لو البضاعة إنتقلت من جانب لآخر نتيجة عدم إحكام ربطها ممكن ده يخل بإتزان السفينة لدرجة إنه ممكن يقلبها (بالإشتراك مع الأمواج)

5- إنتقال جميع الركاب من جانب لآخر فى نفس الوقت
فى سفن الركاب لو إنتقل جميع الركاب فى نفس الوقت إلى الجانب الآخر...فده بيسبب عزم moment قد يؤدى إلى إنقلاب السفينة
و دى بتحصل عادة لما يكون فيه حادثة أصلا و تبدأ السفينة تميل من ناحية معينة....فالركاب من خوفهم بيجروا كلهم للجانب الآخر..فبتكون النتيجة إن المركب تنقلب من الناحية اللى جروا عليها

6- عنبر بضاعة مفتوح نتيجة عدم إحكام غلقه
حصل بالفعل إن فيه مراكب غرقت بسبب إن غطاء فتحة العنبر hatch cover كان غير محكم الغلق
فبالتالى فى وقت العاصفة إنفتح و أدى إلى دخول المياه إلى العنبر و إلى إنقلاب السفينة



بقى أن نؤكد على أن فقد إتزان السفينة لايعنى بالضرورة غرقها...ممكن تفقد إتزانها لكن ما تغرقش 






لمزيد من المعلومات عن غرق النورماندى
http://www.answers.com/topic/ss-normandie?cat=technology
ما تنسوش تدعولى :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا باسم مشاركه رائعه

:55: :55:


----------



## ابو معتصم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

هايل جداااااااا


----------



## ـ و ـ (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جـــــــــــــــــــــــزيلا


----------



## سفير (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بقى أن نؤكد على أن فقد إتزان السفينة لايعنى بالضرورة غرقها...ممكن تفقد إتزانها لكن ما تغرقش 

انا برأي انه اذا فقد إتزان السفينة لأي بسبب من الاسبباب تنقلب السفينة حتى ولو كانت على الرصيف لان Gm بسالب سفينة غير متزنه تنقلب بسرعة .. وفي الحقيقة الاسباب كثيرة ومعظم غرق السفن بسبب اخطاء بشرية ... 
ومشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك القيم ... 
تحياتي


----------



## الالهام (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينور يابشمهندس ----- وليه قاعد فى الشارقة غصب عنك عسى المانع خير 
Ch.eng. Elkhouly


----------



## Bassoom (29 نوفمبر 2007)

سفير قال:


> بقى أن نؤكد على أن فقد إتزان السفينة لايعنى بالضرورة غرقها...ممكن تفقد إتزانها لكن ما تغرقش
> 
> انا برأي انه اذا فقد إتزان السفينة لأي بسبب من الاسبباب تنقلب السفينة حتى ولو كانت على الرصيف لان Gm بسالب سفينة غير متزنه تنقلب بسرعة .. وفي الحقيقة الاسباب كثيرة ومعظم غرق السفن بسبب اخطاء بشرية ...
> ومشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك القيم ...
> تحياتي


ممكن المركب تنقلب.....لكن ما تغرقش
زى آخر صورة كدة


----------



## Bassoom (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مش عارف الصورة مش ظاهرة ليه؟؟؟؟
فى الرابط ده...
http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-*******/uploads/2006/07/MazdaShipSinking.jpg
حط كلمة con tentمكان النجوم اللى فى الرابط...من غير مسافات


----------



## Bassoom (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الالهام قال:


> الله ينور يابشمهندس ----- وليه قاعد فى الشارقة غصب عنك عسى المانع خير
> Ch.eng. Elkhouly


لقمة العيش بقى :18:


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*موضوع رائع*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا ونرجو الاستمرار في هذه المعلومات لكي يستفيد منها جميع من اعضاء وزوار المنتدي


----------



## الرازم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف يمكن صناعة منصة عائمة غير قابلة للغرق على اساس انها مساحه مربعه ؟

هل حشو بدن السفينه برغوة غراة خفيفة يحفظها من الغرق وامتصاص الماء فتصبح المنصه كانها قطعة خشب عملاقه؟


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## رؤى ج (25 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية معلوماتك جدا جميلة افادكم اللة


----------



## بحار العلم (9 يناير 2008)

احسنت يا م باسم تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق علما انك فى بلد يحترم مواطنية ولا يلجاون لبلاد اخرى لاكل العيش
لو لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان اكون مصريا
الحمد لله انه مات قبل ما يشوف اللى احنا شايفينه ولله الامر من قب ومن بعد
{ أن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم}
الله ازح عنا البلاء وائتنا بمن يرحمنا


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (20 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية معلوماتك جدا جميلة


----------



## ناظم (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سامح توفيق (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله لك فيما كتبت ورزقك من علمه الغزير وفى انتظار المزيد ولو أمكن إرسال القوانين المستخدمة فى حساب كمية المياه المتدفقة عند حدوث فتحة ببدن السفينة ولك عظيم الشكر


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (26 مايو 2009)

شباب ذكر احد الاعضاء ان اذا كانت gm سالبة فكيف تكون ذلك؟


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------

